# is having a barn with an indoor worth it



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

Im looking for a new place to ride at.i want to take lessons and then just lease a horse.I live in central nj.I ride english and want to do western again.Ive found 4 barns within a half an hr.Only one has an indoor it also has an awesome track around the property that you can use to cool down or exercise your horse.The only draw back is its only english.One of the other barns gives lessons english or western but its mostly a rescue.I am kinda hoping ill end up taking care of falling in love with and training one.There is another i really like that does english western and barrel racing which i want to do.the lease is to expensive for me right now too.The last one I'm looking at is super close to my home and gives the cheapest lessons it also does english and western ridding.The only issue i have is there lease is like 200 a month and you have to have your own tack.

I'm wonder how you guys that ride without an indoor do it during winter and those of you that have an indoor think it would be worth it.Also what barn you think would be the best.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I have never really gone without a indoor, they are so worth it for me, I don't have to deal with weather or it being dark out at 5pm in the winter!! Id go for it! Sooo worth it!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm building one now and it's torture waiting for it!!!!!!! I hate making great progress on horse and then it rains for a month and can't ride and she forgets 1/2 of it.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Indoors are nice - but most riders can live without them unless you live in an area with LOTS of bad weather.

I'd pick the barn you can best afford, that specializes or offers what it is that YOU want to do. From what you have described, I would actually probably pick the barn that is really close to you - tack isn't all that expensive if you decide to lease and the short drive means you'll be able to get more horse time in.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Right now, I'm wishing I had an indoor. We've had rain 27 days out of 30 for the past month. We've actually broken Ohio's record this year for most annual rainfall since they started recording weather in the 1800's! Our winter's going to be brutal this year, and I would love to have an indoor at my disposal through that.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

During the winter I don't ride as long as we have ice on ground (or rain every other day, or ground is frozen and very hard). Usually 2-3 months. So yes, indoor worth it! If I'd board I'd look for the place with indoor (given finances allow a nicer place).


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Having an indoor was one of my top priorities when looking for a barn to ride and lease at. But, I live in the Pacific NW where it rains 9 months out of the year, and I hate rain... If you dont want to ride English though, that makes it tough with the choices you have. If the barn I'm at now was Western only I wouldnt have chosen it.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Klassic Superstar said:


> I have never really gone without a indoor, they are so worth it for me, I don't have to deal with weather or it being dark out at 5pm in the winter!! Id go for it! Sooo worth it!


 
Me too! Being in the Pac.NW almost no barns dare Not have an indoor arena.
That said, I think you should go to the barn that gives the lessons You want to take. Don't settle for something you don't really want to do.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Another vote FOR! Love them, and have beenfortunate to have always had access to one....course that makes me actually prefer indoor riding even on some of the nice days!


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm hoping some day to afford to build a barn but if I could only afford to build a barn or an indoor, I'd go for the indoor. That's how much I love indoors. We have some beautiful weather here in WI but winters can be brutal and spring can be so wet that you can't ride outside even with an outdoor until June. Ugh. I would never board somewhere that didn't have an indoor.


----------



## Kiviknon (Jul 26, 2010)

We have 300 days of sunshine, but the ground can freeze a lot so an indoor here is totally worth it. Never had access to one before but I love it.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Indoor all the wayy!! It's really practical and you appreciate it very much when it's pouring out, but you can still have your lesson.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We've boarded at both types. Not having one isn't that big of a deal for us. It was nice when I was starting our youngest gelding but I would rather ride outdoors even in the dead of winter. Riding inside gets boring for me. Yes I could set up different things but I like seeing different scenery. 

Which should you pick? The one that offers what you want. Convenience isn't always the best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

As we head into winter, I'm actually debating moving my boy for 1 or 2 months when the ground is solid ice. We don't have an indoor, so we're pretty much unridable January - March.
It would cost me double board to move him for those months (I don't want to give up our current place, because I absolutely love it the other 9-10 months of the year, and it's also a whole lot closer than the place I'm looking at with the indoor - so I'd have to keep paying to hold my place). But I'm thinking it might be worth it to me this year.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

If you plan to ride a lot in the winter, then yes, it's absolutely worth it. Especially since it looks like you live in NJ - obviously I don't have to tell you that winter weather is no treat. I know a lot of people cut waaaaay back on riding in the winter because they're cold. I can't imagine doing that, but I guess if you did, you may not need an indoor. LOL


----------

